# Is there a Mac equivalent of CTRL + ALT + DEL ?



## Cal UK (Jan 10, 2007)

WEll is there a kind of apple task manager, I'm just curious it's not urgent?


----------



## dadsgravy (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, there is activity monitor in the utilities folder or apple+option+Esc to force quit a program.
And I'll beat this like a dead horse www.apple.com/support anything and everything you want to know about mac is in their knowledge base.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

For a listing of other potentially helpful key combos: http://davespicks.com/writing/programming/mackeys.html


----------

